# Dry Curing and pink salt



## mattoz (Mar 2, 2015)

hi guys ive been making bacon for a while just with sugar and salt been coming out fine but everyone i speak to reckons i should buy pink curing salt so i have it curing salt #1 with 6.25% 

now ive been searching the internets and google for recpies even youtube for recipes now my question is how much of this curing salt should i use per LB cos there are so many different recipes for it and i dont wanna get anyone sick who eats it


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2015)

Matt, morning.....  You should get a grams scale....  I recommend a 500 gram max. with 0.1 or 0.01 accuracy....      They are about $15.....   
For "dry brining", that's where you apply cure, salt and sugar directly to the meat, put in a zip bag for 10-15 days to cure in the fridge....  200 Ppm max ingoing nitrite allowed by the USDA/FDA...  that equates to 1.45 grams cure #1 per pound of bacon with no skin.... 
For brining, injecting, submerging and massaged curing techniques, 120 Ppm ingoing nitrite allowed by the USDA/FDA...    that equates to 0.87 grams cure #1 per pound....   How to figure that is, weigh the bacon and water, sugar and salt.....  You want the liquid to be about 1/4 to 1/3 the weight of the bacon or less...   then add the 0.87 grams cure #1 per pound...   put in the fridge for 15 - 30 days or so to cure....  
For skin on bacon, reduce the cure by 10% to comply with USDA/FDA recommendations...   The USDA/FDA do not allow nitrate in bacon.... 
The brine/cure method described above is an equilibrium brine....   given enough time, equilibrium will disperse the cure evenly throughout the meat....   I recommend salt additions of 2% and sugar at about 1% for starters... it can be adjusted in future batches...
For the "dry brining", mix the cure with the salt and sugar and distribute evenly and rub in on both sides of the meat..  I usually add a couple Tbs. of liquid to the bag to facilitate distribution of the ingredients to the entire surface...

The reason for adding cure #1 is, botulism "CAN" form in foods in a low oxygen environment, and nitrite kills it...  A smoker has a low oxygen environment.... temperatures in the "growth" zone for botulism .....  and botulism can be very unforgiving....

In lieu of a grams scale, cure #1 can be added at the rate of 1 level tsp. per 5#'s of meat  or meat + brine, depending on the method you choose...

ALSO, there is a very effective and approved brining method for meats....   Pops brine/cure solution....    click on the link to look at it....   
Many folks use this method including myself for curing meats......  Click on the link below.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------

